# Last molt, my praying mantis got deformed back legs. It just molted and the shell is stuck. Help!



## thatoneguyyouknow (Feb 16, 2021)

So, the old shell of my praying mantis got stuck in the back legs the only two times in molted. Last time, the mantis eventually got it off and had deformed legs, and after a little while was able to move mostly normally(one of the back legs sticking to the glass or something). Here's a picture of it in its current state: here

I really don't want it to have hrouble moving yet again, what can I do to safe its legs? Anfsy suggestions would really be helpful.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Take a wet q tip and try to get the exoskeleton off. This happens fairly frequently in young nymphs.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## thatoneguyyouknow (Feb 17, 2021)

I attempted something like this, and now one of the legs are free, while mos of the other is encased in the shell of the old leg. Here's a picture for reference:http://imgur.com/a/x9xBBWf 

It can walk fine, but I'm afraid of what might happen during the next molt because of this.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 18, 2021)

could be a humidity issue 

try research your specie and check which humidity it needs. If is can move around and catch prey than it should be fine. It may self amputate if needed.


----------

